# I finally found my HG mascara! :)



## astronaut (Oct 4, 2008)

Finally I've found my HG mascara! Finally finally finally a mascara that's wowed me!!!! 

I read some reviews on Makeup Alley and this seems to be a very popular mascara, especially among the Asian demographic. I had to try it and was really hoping it was as great as it sounded.

If you haven't discovered this amazing mascara yet, feel free to see my picture review!

Here's my bare eye.






Curled





W/ mascara. Check out the curl! One coat, no primer! Shiseido's mascara base gets good reviews as well... I wonder how they would look together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Compared with a normal mascara. This is Sephora's Atomic mascara. Droopy lashes, and to add clumpy!





To the mascara's defence, the Sephora Atomic mascara is far less clumpy with a primer. Still droopy though!





Curl angle comparison





The brush of the Shiseido Lasting Lift mascara is very narrow and tiny. I totally think Asian women will specifically benefit from this mascara due to our smaller eye size.


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow, the difference is amazing! that mascara looks awesome, I'm glad you found something that works for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It always rocks to find an HG anything.. especially mascara because each person is sooo different in terms of what they need their mascara to do for them, so you have to go through a lot of duds before you find that perfect one. Congrats


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 4, 2008)

Soooo your HG mascara is Shiseido? Interesting. I'll have to check it out. I LOVE tiny mascara brushes.


----------



## Penn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am such a mascara junkie, thanks so much for posting this! I'm gonna have to check it out once I finish my current mascara.


----------



## Renee (Oct 4, 2008)

This is my favorite mascara! It's even more lovely with the primer! I will not be without it. I have tiny lashes and used to get them permed every 3 months but when I tried this mascara I stopped perming! Glad you found your HG!


----------



## afgpak11 (Oct 4, 2008)

I have short barely there stick straight Korean eyelashes...I can't wait to try this out!! I have so many mascaras that just don't do the trick...currently using Diorshow Blackout and/or Lancome Definicils. How much does the Shiseido run for?


----------



## laperle (Oct 5, 2008)

oh, i'm glad it works for you. i bought this mascara and it does nothing for my lashes.... i felt so sad i've spent money on it :/ At least it looks great on your lashes!


----------



## kaexbabey (Oct 5, 2008)

ooo i want it!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for the pics you can really see the difference! i think when i get paid im gonna have to experiment with different mascaras as i havent changed mine in ages, when i want a dramatic look i always use false lashes but for those days where im just going to Uni and quickly apply mascara and foundation it'd be nice to have long curled lashes then!


----------

